# Plentyoffish



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

Has anyone tried a site like this or any other online dating sites? The main thing thats kept me from signing up is im afraid someone I know will come across my profile. But I really want a relationship and since going out all the time isnt an option, I thought online dating would be a good way to get comfortable with someone before meeting face to face.


----------



## unusual condition (Jun 17, 2009)

I checked that site out and all the girls look really outgoing on there. I wouldn't be able to be with someone like that.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

girls never respond back there

and guys are all horny on there


----------



## Oppilolik (Jul 11, 2009)

unusual condition said:


> I checked that site out and all the girls look really outgoing on there. I wouldn't be able to be with someone like that.


Exactly what I found as well. I don't go on there anymore, I always felt inadequate.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I would say try a paid site(Lavalife). I was reading some plentyoffish profiles. The guys do seem pretty outgoing.

Shy United

http://shy.singlescrowd.com/


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

That site is iffy for me. OKcupid.com, downtoearth.com (from Match.com) are both free and IMHO better than POF.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The profiles I see on PlentyOfFish are almost always the outgoing, extroverted type. Either that, or they make themselves sound that way because they think it's what people want to hear.

I don't know where the introverts are, but apparently they're not on POF!... Where are all the quieter girls hiding? 

:con


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

there is no such thing as a quiet girl, I guess
I believe we are left out


----------



## unusual condition (Jun 17, 2009)

Some Russian Guy said:


> there is no such thing as a quiet girl, I guess
> I believe we are left out


You are so gonna get flamed by the girls here.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

unusual condition said:


> You are so gonna get flamed by the girls here.


^I second this.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Plenty of Fish is the bottom of the barrel extroverted types. I signed up for it once and deleted it about an hour later. There was a weird vibe to that place. OkCupid is a better place methinks.


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I broke down and made a pof profile. I'll see how it goes and report back.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

Interesting...I agree with what everyone said about plentyoffish, but at least I've gotten some indication of interest on there. When I was on okcupid I got NOTHING whatsoever.


----------



## aviationboy (Jan 9, 2009)

mountain5 said:


> Interesting...I agree with what everyone said about plentyoffish, but at least I've gotten some indication of interest on there. When I was on okcupid I got NOTHING whatsoever.


likewise. I went beyond IM and emails with a few girls on POF, but okcupid is like a dead ocean to me.



EagerMinnow84 said:


> Plenty of Fish is the bottom of the barrel extroverted types. I signed up for it once and deleted it about an hour later. There was a weird vibe to that place. OkCupid is a better place methinks.


i also agree with this. POF had way too many extroverted/trashy type girls. definitely not my type. No idea where all the shy/introverted girls are, they don't seem to be on dating sites IMO.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

aviationboy said:


> POF had way too many extroverted/trashy type girls.


Well, they're good if you want some no-strings-attached sex (not that I would know personally....)


----------



## Moody99 (Dec 20, 2008)

SAgirl said:


> I would say try a paid site(Lavalife). I was reading some plentyoffish profiles. The guys do seem pretty outgoing.
> 
> Shy United
> 
> http://shy.singlescrowd.com/


How is that site are you able to talk to other shy people do you get messges on that site?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm on plentyoffish. I've been talking to one guy there I like. 
I get a lot of messages there. And whoever said women don't reply- its not true. I reply but not to EVERYONE. 
I reply to those who seem like we have stuff in common. I don't reply to people who don't have a picture and I don't reply to people who have nothing in common with me. It'd be a waste of my time. And I never really liked okcupid either.


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

Shauna The Dead said:


> ...And whoever said women don't reply- its not true. I reply but not to EVERYONE.
> I reply to those who seem like we have stuff in common. I don't reply to people who don't have a picture and I don't reply to people who have nothing in common with me. It'd be a waste of my time...


Yeah women get a lot of e-mails. It's no biggie not to respond as far as I am concerned. But when someone says women don't respond, I don't think anyone means it *literally*. Some guys (not me!) would like some kind of e-mail even if it's just to see the girl say she's not interested in him.


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

It seems like the key is to make your messages as unique as possible to seperate yourself from the rest of the pack. So far I have a date on the weekend, and one girl that just wants to hook up lol


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

the men on there are either head cases, horny old men, and weirdos.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Moody99 said:


> How is that site are you able to talk to other shy people do you get messges on that site?


I honestly don't know how Shy United works someone from this site with a job should be the guinea pig.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

SAgirl said:


> I would say try a paid site(Lavalife). I was reading some plentyoffish profiles. The guys do seem pretty outgoing.
> 
> Shy United
> 
> http://shy.singlescrowd.com/


I joined up to see what it was like, it only lets you look at about 3 pages in a search before it asks you to pay for a premium account. All the guys that I did look at were outgoing party types...:sus

Needless to say I deleted my account.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

rumjungle said:


> I joined up to see what it was like, it only lets you look at about 3 pages in a search before it asks you to pay for a premium account. All the guys that I did look at were outgoing party types...:sus
> 
> Needless to say I deleted my account.


I am having a search through myself and many of the women are outgoing types too. Maybe by describing themselves as shy, male and female, they are making expectations easier on themselves?


----------



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok #1 rule here people: Do NOT ever pay for any of these subscription dating-based sites, it's only a ticket into their service, I met most woman locally.. not by choice but try the free dating sites like plentyoffish or http://www.livingwithanxiety.net/?p=28 and but only keep your profile live... like I do just for the sake of having a profile, I don't know but I never tried messaging anyone, meeting people locally is far better if you get yourself out there... impossible for most including me, and sometimes you can get lucky with that method... well thats my 2 cents.

Triumph over SAD and THEN find that special someone!, right....


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

But dont you guys feel like an outgoing person will have a positive influence on you, sort of bring you out of your shell?


----------



## nihlanth1 (Oct 24, 2008)

40watta said:


> But dont you guys feel like an outgoing person will have a positive influence on you, sort of bring you out of your shell?


I think that line of thinking has no basis in reality whatsoever. A person with SA can be with someone outgoing for years, and never become outgoing themselves. The only reason why many women like outgoing men, is because those women are both too insecure and lazy to make any effort to initiate emotional open-ness and affection, or any other daily life duties (errands, job, etc). So these women are totally dependent on their outgoing boyfriend to reduce the 'awkward silences' and put all the responsibilty on their boyfriend to initiate everything.

If they have a boyfriend that is shy as well, they will be 'forced' to meet they guy halfway and at least have %50 responsibility in initiating. Some of these women subconciously want 0% responsibility and have 100% independence at the same time. Which cant work if they are dependent on their boyfriend for everything. Just like those immature 'playa' boys that have no sense of responsibility to commit to a relationship. That is why shy girls end up in these heart-broken relationships with these playas and never learn.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

40watta said:


> But dont you guys feel like an outgoing person will have a positive influence on you, sort of bring you out of your shell?


I don't think an outgoing person would put up with my introverted ways for very long (and vice versa). I haven't put that theory to test, mind you.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Don't totally agree that all the people on plentyoffish are outgoing, wild, and crazy. There is a reason why these people join. For whatever reason they can't meet people in real life. It's a place where the desperate go. Either they are too shy, fat, ugly, unsociable or lazy to meet real people in the real world. And there are normal people who join because of curiosity or maybe they don't have time to go out or using it as another way to meet people. There are a lot crazy stalkerish people on sites like that, mostly it seems to be the guys. As I have heard stories from women I've met and talked to online. And many guys join looking for a 'good time'. I use plentyoffish because it's really the only way I could meet girls, because at this point I'm not good at approaching women in person and making conversation. Though it is something I have to work on. Because with online dating, you are limiting yourself, because there are thousands of available women available in your area. And with online it's much harder to get a response, and for men it is difficult to meet women. Unless you're really good looking or have a good profile and can write something different to women other than "hi how are you?". I've had some success in meeting women, probably met like around over 20 in the last year. Some turn into friends, but mostly it's one date and done. Haven't met anyone crazy, though a few weirdos haha.


----------



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

Opie said:


> Don't totally agree that all the people on plentyoffish are outgoing, wild, and crazy. There is a reason why these people join. For whatever reason they can't meet people in real life. It's a place where the desperate go. Either they are too shy, fat, ugly, unsociable or lazy to meet real people in the real world. And there are normal people who join because of curiosity or maybe they don't have time to go out or using it as another way to meet people. There are a lot crazy stalkerish people on sites like that, mostly it seems to be the guys. As I have heard stories from women I've met and talked to online. And many guys join looking for a 'good time'. I use plentyoffish because it's really the only way I could meet girls, because at this point I'm not good at approaching women in person and making conversation. Though it is something I have to work on. Because with online dating, you are limiting yourself, because there are thousands of available women available in your area. And with online it's much harder to get a response, and for men it is difficult to meet women. Unless you're really good looking or have a good profile and can write something different to women other than "hi how are you?". I've had some success in meeting women, probably met like around over 20 in the last year. Some turn into friends, but mostly it's one date and done. Haven't met anyone crazy, though a few weirdos haha.


My outgoing uncle which is current unemployed right now gets woman easy off of plentyoffish.com, hes only 35 and gets the hottest ones on there around his age group... well very good looking at least. So yeah there are alot of outgoing guys on there getting woman easily, well what can you do... in the long run it comes down to if you have a job, or just basically a life. They say your 5 times more likely to get woman if you have your own place, that truely symbolizes something...


----------



## wickedrockerchick (Feb 4, 2008)

*...*

i joined it. its working well for me. ive talked to a few guys and have met some too. You will find that yes most are horny looking for sex and some can be a bit weird. But thats just a few. Not all are like that. you got to look around, see all the options.


----------



## Baby Face Nelson (Jul 23, 2009)

Every time I try to strike up a conversation with some of the women at plentyoffish I get either rejected or I get no response back.

No doubt it has to do with the fact that I am uglier than Satan and Michael Moore put together.


----------



## detweiler (Aug 2, 2009)

Baby Face Nelson said:


> Every time I try to strike up a conversation with some of the women at plentyoffish I get either rejected or I get no response back.
> 
> No doubt it has to do with the fact that I am uglier than Satan and Michael Moore put together.


Baby Face, would you be willing to share the message you send women that you're not getting responses with? I have a suspicion that their failing to reciprocate owes more to your self consciousness as communicated through statements like the above than to your being uglier than Michael Moore (which is impossible).

Anyway I'm thinking about signing up for one or two of these and would be interested to learn what is or isn't working for others.


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

Baby Face Nelson said:


> Every time I try to strike up a conversation with some of the women at plentyoffish I get either rejected or I get no response back.
> 
> No doubt it has to do with the fact that I am uglier than Satan and Michael Moore put together.


This is pretty normal, ive seen decent looking guys barely get a response. It also has alot to do with if youre in a big city or not. Its really a numbers game. Send out enough messages and youre bound to get at least some responses. The best looking girls on there rarely respond cause they get TONS of messages everyday. Try going for the 6's and 7's.


----------



## Pelicanbay (Jun 30, 2009)

i think i would do pretty good on that site but the thing is, how many ppl i went to school with are on there? that would be embarrassing if they saw and there probly a bunch of them on there

im afraid of anyone who knows my history, its pretty dumb and i hate it.


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

Pelicanbay said:


> i think i would do pretty good on that site but the thing is, how many ppl i went to school with are on there? that would be embarrassing if they saw and there probly a bunch of them on there
> 
> im afraid of anyone who knows my history, its pretty dumb and i hate it.


you can make your profile hidden so it won't show up in other user's searches so only you can contact others. Just becareful when clicking cause they can see if you checked out their profile.


----------

